# MTD Ranch King, PTO causes stall.



## scottylsv (Apr 1, 2012)

I have an older Ranch King, and its an 18hp briggs, the engine is sound, have a new battery, everything has been cleaned and lubed in the deck, however when I move the PTO lever to on, it stalls out. I can have tractor in neutral, and sometimes get the PTO to engage, but it runs very rough, and causes some backfires. Any help suggestions would be great.


----------



## jhngardner367 (Apr 5, 2011)

*ranchking*

Welcome to the forum!
First,with the engine OFF,turn the blades by hand,to check for binding.If it turns well, 
check the carb adjustment, by starting the engine,and at full throttle, turn the high-speed adjustment screw IN,until it just stumbles.Then,back it OUT,until it stumbles.Turn it IN,1/2 way between the two spots.
Then,engage the blade pto,and see if it works properly.


----------



## scottylsv (Apr 1, 2012)

jhngardner367 said:


> Welcome to the forum!
> First,with the engine OFF,turn the blades by hand,to check for binding.If it turns well,
> check the carb adjustment, by starting the engine,and at full throttle, turn the high-speed adjustment screw IN,until it just stumbles.Then,back it OUT,until it stumbles.Turn it IN,1/2 way between the two spots.
> Then,engage the blade pto,and see if it works properly.


Thanks, for the advice, now that i was able to get out there and work on it, the carb adjustments did the trick, still need to tweak a bit but got it run and stay running. Blades bogged down abit, but that was due to the jungle that was my yard since my tractor was down. 

Anyways, Thanks, again


----------



## jhngardner367 (Apr 5, 2011)

Anytime!


----------



## Bill Kapaun (May 8, 2007)

Typically, you'll actually want it out just a bit more.
You want to do the final "tweeking" with the engine under load.


----------



## jhngardner367 (Apr 5, 2011)

After 15 years of repairing these,I've found that "tweaking them",under load,tends to make the engine "hunt"after the load is off. A newer engine,not so much,but older ones,yes.


----------

